# Butt Issues



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

Any advice/ideas/suggestions for helping keep anal glands clear? Corona is having to have hers done pretty regularly now (every 6-8 weeks or so), and I just had it done tonight and they were both full, one very hard. She's on kibble at the moment and has large-ish, soft stool.. But we were even having to get them expressed when she was on raw food and having tiny, hard stool. Help please!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am joining your thread for help also!! 
Calista has had problems with hers from day one, and they also leak...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I get tree bark powder from Dorset herbs,just a pinch on their food.Mine never have issues with A/G,sorry don't know if you can order from US but have a look at website.If you google Dorset herbs


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Since I've put mine on high fiber foods THK and ZiwiPeak, I haven't had to have Midgie's glands expressed. You have to be careful about expressing their glands too much. I heard it can cause problems.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just reading along to learn about anal glands my buster has been licking his alot more than usual how do you know if their full thanks


----------

